# game off line



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

What do you think the whole "game off line" maintenance thing is all about?  Do you think they are fixing stuff or maybe adding some new stuff?


----------



## Faedrah (Dec 17, 2017)

There is an update, which you can download now (confirmed for iOS, not sure about Android). It is to implement gardening, bug fixes, and maybe some other little surprises. 

Maintenance is supposed to last until 5pm EST.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

YAY!!  Gardening is here so fast!  Just when I was getting a little tired of the same old same old.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 17, 2017)

I honestly didn‘t expect gardening before spring - or at least before the new year. But anyway, I‘m glad they keep the game fresh by consistently adding new stuff.


----------



## Relly (Dec 17, 2017)

This is really annoying me now, its after maintenance time but when I access the app it prompts me to update, I click on the store link and it takes me to the app store, but it says "open" not "update" so I've been on a never ending loop for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I love that when they say "coming soon" they _mean_ it. However, I do not love having to reinstall the game every time they update.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

I hate that for you guys!  My install update procedure was totally hassle free. I wonder if it depends on the type of phone or device you are playing on?


----------



## Relly (Dec 17, 2017)

Should I delete it? Will it delete all my progress? I *think* I connected my nintendo account but I can't check because I don't have access to the app?


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

I hope someone who is more techy than I comes to the rescue here.  I have no idea if deleting the update is even possible once it has been downloaded.  But llike I say, I am a techie dinosaur.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Dec 18, 2017)

Maybe that's why i keep getting an error message when i try and play it. I only downloaded the game for the first time this evening.


----------

